# Subrosa Tiro



## baby_biker (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
da ich nun von Dirt auf BMX umsteigen will habe ich mir vorhin das Subrosa Tiro bestellt nun wollte ich mal nachfragen was ihr von diesem Bike haltet?


----------



## RISE (4. Januar 2011)

Hi Ten Rahmen, Gabel und Lenker, mÃ¤Ãige Anbauteile... Im Vergleich zu deinem MTB sicherlich ein RÃ¼ckschritt austattungstechnisch. In diesem Jahr ist es schwer, ein wirklich (!) gutes Komplettrad unter 500â¬ zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainfluffy (4. Januar 2011)

wenn du nicht weißt wohin du gehen musst, gehst ja auch nicht erst und fragst dann, sondern fragst erst.

also... erst frgen,dann kaufen.wäre bestimmt besser gewesen :O


----------



## DJ_BMX (5. Januar 2011)

mainfluffy schrieb:


> also... erst frgen,dann kaufen.wäre bestimmt besser gewesen :O



So waaaahhhrrrr!!!!


----------



## Bremen1971 (25. April 2012)

baby_biker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da ich nun von Dirt auf BMX umsteigen will habe ich mir vorhin das Subrosa Tiro bestellt nun wollte ich mal nachfragen was ihr von diesem Bike haltet?


 
Bin über die SuFu auf den Artikel gestoßen, als ich nach einem Subrosa Tiro suchte - aber der Beitrag ist ja wirklich zum Piepen!


----------



## Diablo666 (26. April 2012)

wer günstig kauft, der kauft zwei mal! man muss natürlich kein vermögen ausgeben aber das problem liegt hier ganz klar in dem Hi Ten rahmen, der wird sich so schnell verziehen genauso die gabel und der lenker.

Trotzdem viel spaß mit dem neuen radl


----------



## RISE (27. April 2012)

Das Rad ist für seinen Sohn, der 40kg wiegt. Da verzieht sich so schnell kein Rahmen. Sonst aber natürlich ein berechtigter Einwand.


----------



## Bremen1971 (27. April 2012)

Das man bei CroMo-Rohren Gewicht sparen kann, weil man dünnwandiger arbeiten kann und gleiche Stabilitätswerte erreichen kann ist klar - aber wenn es nur zum Reinschnuppern sein soll - dafür brauche ich kein 600 Euro-Rad - Bekomme das 2012er-Tiro mit wirklich sattem Rabatt nagelneu über UNITY in HH... 

Ein 10jähriger mit 40 Kilo wird das Rad nicht an seine Grenzen bringen...


----------



## Diablo666 (27. April 2012)

Guten Morgen,

also ich sehe das problem eher darin, das man gerade als anfänger kein gefühl wür sein bike hat, und somit viel zu unkontrolliert durch die gegend springt/grindet und genau das wird den rahmen sehr schnell in die knie zwingen.

Man muss kein schwergewicht sein um einen hi ten rahmen zu verbiegen, man muss nur ein paar mal blöd landen, aber für nen 10jährigen zum reinsnuppern sollte es schon sein zweck erfüllen.

Ich persönlich würde dir dan eher das Verde Spectrum empfählen wenn du schon einen draht zur Unity hast,.

gruß Max


----------



## RISE (27. April 2012)

Das ist eh schon beschlossene Sache und das Verde scheitert schon aufgrund der TT-Länge. Der Sohn ist erst um die 140cm und da gibt es leider nur eine Hand voll Räder, die in Frage kommen würden. 

Ansonsten hast du recht, aber bis er den Rahmen verbogen hat, ist er eh so groß, dass Papa schon nach einem längeren Ausschau halten muss.


----------



## Diablo666 (27. April 2012)

na dann hoffe ich mal das der bub auch schön fleißig dran bleibt und spaß mit seinem neuen radl hat.

Gruß Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremen1971 (27. April 2012)

Danke für die guten Wünsche - das Tiro ist bestellt!


----------



## Bremen1971 (27. Mai 2012)

... bis jetzt lief alles gut - drei Wochen, diverse Stürze - die Fahrt wird wilder... Annähernd jeden Tag für 3 - 5 Stunden damit gefahren - nur das Vorderrad muss nochmal zentriert werden...


----------

